

Uber lauches UberFIRST-AID - t_fatus
https://vimeo.com/125247473

======
t_fatus
Question is: what happens when an Uber driver gets beaten in Paris, and
another Uber driver comes to rescue him being called by UberFIRST-AID ?

-> The guy driving the ambulance hits him.

